
Labor Day is for us, the entrepreneurs - rganguly
http://www.apptentive.com/blog/labor-day-is-for-us-the-entrepreneurs/
======
toomuchcoffee
So, how 'bout a day off just for The Entrepreneur? On which he not only
doesn't have to work, but he also gets "paid", i.e. the mechanic down at the
garage, the Starbucks barrista, the immigrant office cleaner who empties his
trash and polishes the very toilet bowl he uses as a meditation perch for
composing his next blog post -- let them all work _for him_ for a change, and
for free, in his honor!

Being as he works so hard (heck, if you think about it, he's practically the
only one who's _really_ working) the other 364 days of the year, and has
virtually no chance any upside as a reward for all his selfless toiling in
_their_ service.

~~~
rganguly
I think you might have taken what I said a bit too far - the point isn't that
entrepreneurs are the only ones working. It's that entrepreneurial spirit is
the soul of our country. The mechanic at the garage, for example, is often an
entrepreneur.

~~~
toomuchcoffee
It's just that he seemed to be patting himself (or, his, uh, "class") on the
back a bit too much.

Also, however you slice it, it's kind of gauche to do that on a day with (in
however a tepid and toothless fashion, by international standards) is
specifically intended to honor regular working folks.

